# Frederick MD reptile show 15AUG15



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi All-

I will be vending at the Western Maryland Reptile show ON 15Aug15 in Frederick, MD. at the Fairgrounds.

Western Maryland Reptile Show


I will have plenty of feeder insects including 5 types of Fruit flies, several types of springtails and woodlice.
In addition, I will have the following captive bred frogs available:

Brazilian yellowhead
Azureus
Patricia 
robertus
CR green and black auratus
Epipedobates tricolor "Zarayunga"
Ameerega trivittatus "Red" (juveniles)
Mantella aurantiaca A.K.A.-golden mantellas (F1's in limited numbers)
and a few odds and ends

I will also have some nice bromeliads and plant clippings.


Hope to see you all there!
Thanks,
Randy


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

I definitely plan on stopping in at this show.
You sold your Leucs at Havre de grace this weekend, eh?


----------



## emallard25 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey,

Saw you yesterday at the all Maryland Reptile show. It was cool meeting you. You really had some nice frogs for sale.

P.S. thanks for the begonia


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

JPP said:


> I definitely plan on stopping in at this show.
> You sold your Leucs at Havre de grace this weekend, eh?




Hope to see you there. The only leucs I have now are tadpoles, which wont be ready for at least 6-8 weeks.


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

emallard25 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Saw you yesterday at the all Maryland Reptile show. It was cool meeting you. You really had some nice frogs for sale.
> 
> P.S. thanks for the begonia




You too. Thanks for stopping by.


----------

